# What bow to get my 10 yr.old?



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

My son in 10 and he wants a "real" bow. Though I have bow hunted and was "lucky" enough to get a deer, I'm not that hip on all the new bows that are out there. I was wondering what you guys/gals would get your kid. My son as of now is about 4"2 and maybe 75 lbs. any input would be very helpful. Thanks in advance


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

mission menace


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

hellbilly said:


> mission menace


I think the first question is, how much do you want to spend?


----------



## bownutty (Dec 30, 2005)

My son is 8 and I bought him a Mission Menace for his birthday last Feb. I picked this bow after a bit of research and hands on time. The big reason for buying this bow is its flexability. This bow grows with your growing kid by a modual and is capable of 50lb draw weight at the longer DL, so when he is of hunting age and grown a bit, he can hunt with it. AT the shorter DL and backing of the limb bolts, you can get it down to about 17lbs safely. The bow is a high quality product and is built better then the other kids bows I looked at. 

I actuall set this bow up to test it at my DL for a back up bow for the just in case situation. The menace shoots really nice and is very capable of taking a deer! It has a machined riser, split limbs, and is a dual cam. A high quality bow for sure. It does cost a bit, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Check out the Darton line. Made in Michigan too.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty much all of the new youth bow's have a ton of adjustment. I would figure out how much you want to spend and then go to a good archery shop and check out the bow's that are in your price range. I started my son out with a Browning Micro Midas 3 when he was 9, this set up was around $250. He hunted 2 year's with this bow and now my 8 year old son is shooting it. Now my older son (12) is shooting a "Bear The truth 2", this bow is a lot faster than the Browning set at the same draw length and weight, but it cost considerably more. He shot his first deer with it set at 32#'s and got a complete pass thru.


----------



## ForestDweller (May 18, 2009)

As stated above, I would figure out the price range you are interested in and then take your son to a few archery shops and have him hold and shoot a few. Most of the newer youth bows have a lot of adjustment. This being said, I just went thru this with my 12 year old daughter last spring. After trying several, she went with the Darton Ranger 2. And I must say I am impressed with it as well.


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks everybody, I was hoping to put one under the tree but I'm gonna take your advice and bring my son with me to the archery shop!! Thanks again for the input!!


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I had an alpine micro from when I was 8 to 13. that bow followed me up, the adjustable draw was great with a 40lb draw and 80% letoff. it was a great beginner bow


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

The new Darton Ranger III for 2010 is selling now. It has a broad range of adjustments. It goes to 50lbs and 28"dl so will have it for as long as he wants without any other extra cash out for new cams or limbs. It comes with a pack of moduls for different dl and a universal mode that is well universal for all dl. It is also lower price than most and the next best thing is it is made in Mi.
Pat


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is a recent review of a several different youth bows
http://www.upnorthjournal.com/UNJ_2008_Youth_Bow_Review_Page.htm


----------

